# Any noteworthy differences between Argentine black and white vs red tegu?



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

Other than the color is there any difference with care requirements, temperament, average size or bulld, shedding tips etc.


----------



## rantology (Jun 18, 2020)

I think Argentines have a reputation for a slightly better temperament. Reds like a little more fruit in their diet and also are known for having the most frequent shedding issues/ highest humidity requirements. Also Reds get a little larger Jowels than BWs (blues have the smallest)s


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

rantology said:


> I think Argentines have a reputation for a slightly better temperament. Reds like a little more fruit in their diet and also are known for having the most frequent shedding issues/ highest humidity requirements. Also Reds get a little larger Jowels than BWs (blues have the smallest)s



Hm I wouldn't have known all of that at without asking, I'd heard from some source that I can't recall that the reds suffer from obesity more commonly. Not sure how true that is of course.


----------



## rantology (Jun 18, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> Hm I wouldn't have known all of that at without asking, I'd heard from some source that I can't recall that the reds suffer from obesity more commonly. Not sure how true that is of course.



There's a particularly famous red *ahem* who has weight issues. But I have not read or heard anywhere that they are any more or less susceptible to obesity than B&Ws or blues. To me obesity is one of the easiest "health issues" (I consider it more of a "keeper issue" - not really the fault of the animal or its genetics) to control so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

rantology said:


> There's a particularly famous red *ahem* who has weight issues. But I have not read or heard anywhere that they are any more or less susceptible to obesity than B&Ws or blues. To me obesity is one of the easiest "health issues" (I consider it more of a "keeper issue" - not really the fault of the animal or its genetics) to control so I wouldn't worry too much about it.



Makes a lot of sense for you to consider that a keepers mistake over anything, funny I haven't been a tegu enthusiast for very long at all and I already know what "famous red" you're referring to, i probably heard that "fact" on the comment section of one of their videos or something


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 18, 2020)

rantology said:


> There's a particularly famous red *ahem* who has weight issues. But I have not read or heard anywhere that they are any more or less susceptible to obesity than B&Ws or blues. To me obesity is one of the easiest "health issues" (I consider it more of a "keeper issue" - not really the fault of the animal or its genetics) to control so I wouldn't worry too much about it.



Do the red tegus generally turn redder as they get older? Are there exceptions?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 18, 2020)

A good springboard to address feeding schedules. Remember that their physiology dictates what we should do. Rapid growth first year to outgrow predators, somewhat less second year, then, every few days feeding so they don't become overweight. They'll live longer better lives. 

Tip for those of us that like to feed, me included- if tail and thighs are plump and sacrum is not bony, you're tegu is fine. Don't worry that belly isn't fat and sagging as it shouldn't be.


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

My tegus are eating every 2 days now.... not every other day. I'm kind of tapping my fingers, waiting for them to show up. Except for the stuck tail sheds, they seem healthy, and maybe on the plump side. Sacrum is skeletal structure, right?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Debita said:


> My tegus are eating every 2 days now.... not every other day. I'm kind of tapping my fingers, waiting for them to show up. Except for the stuck tail sheds, they seem healthy, and maybe on the plump side. Sacrum is skeletal structure, right?


Yep, their hip bones, pelvic girdle.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 24, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Yep, their hip bones, pelvic girdle.



Well when my little guy first arrived that was the first thing I noticed, sunken in stomach and pointy hip bones. You could easily feel and see his ribs and spinal column and hips. That's why I assumed he was wild caught... because if not then that means these people were starving their animals and I'd consider mine to be a rescue just because of the poor state he showed up in. He's been putting on a lot of weight and he's began a normal poop schedule.


----------

